

OfficePod solves the future commuting and space problems - jpirkola
http://www.officepod.co.uk/

======
pasbesoin
This link appears to be devoid of usable content. However, I will say that if
something like this were available and soundproof, I'd take it if stuck again
in open space. (I imagine climate control would be near impossible, however.)

I couldn't help thinking, too, that an "escape pod" feature would be nice.
Mental image of, as the company fails, dozens of pods bursting through the
walls and boosting away before the final strike hits. ;-)

